# MD Anne Arundel County A/C: Josie: ID # 190561



## RascalsMomSue (Feb 24, 2008)

If anyone thinks they're mixes please remove. Animal Control reports both parents are PB GSDs, however.

Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Color: Light Sable
Sex: Female 
Age: Adult est 1 yrs
Size: 51.4 lbs
Contact: Anne Arundel County Animal Control 
Sherrie: 410 222-8900

Notes from today's visit: Spayed 8/19. Rabies, Bordatella & Distemper on board. Wormed with Strongid. Sweet, shy. OK w/cat (ignored). Let us touch her head, tail, feet and check her teeth. No food issues noted.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

She looks so sweet!!


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

BUMP!

STILL IN NEED. SEE THREAD FOR MORE DETAILS:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...308#Post1181686


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump, Josie is still at the shelter.


----------

